# mmm Fatties



## murraygw (Jun 22, 2008)

I just have discovered the fatty posts. Let me tell you they look very very good congrats to who ever thought up the idea!! My big question is can you use any ground meat chuck, pork, chicken? I think some ground thigh and breast with cheese, jalapeno's or green chili sound pretty good. n ot sure if chicken would hold together though. might just flaten them out man i got to try a fatty.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have made them with a mix of ground turkey sausage and ground turkey and they have held together fine. The only way to know for sure is to try it out and don't forget to let us know how it turned out!


----------



## erain (Jun 22, 2008)

i beleive as long as you work the seam and the ends even beef would work. i did a mushreoom and swiss fatty and used elk and it is even leaner and it worked out pretty well-slight crack at seem whic i topped with slices of swiss befor done. but that was only my second and you do a few u learn a few trix. also ck out buckwheezers  fatty rolling tutorial!!!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, the fatties are an art form.  Takes several tries and then some still crack.  Great things is they all taste good.


----------

